# Mount your Favorite Fly.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><SPAN class=postbody>Here is a Tarpon scale with the guilty fly on it. 









Knock off one scale, tack or clamp it to a board and allow it to dry thoroughly. If it isn't shiny enough, spray with a little Krylon Chrome. Paint top and bottom of the scale with Krylon Clear Coat after the scale is completely dry. 








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>The scale with the fly came off the largest and easiest Tarpon I ever caught on a fly. I caught this one on a 9wt. I was fishing for Mackerel in a narrow channel when 4 big Tarpon swam by 30' out. (notice the wire leader) One cast, one jump and the fish beached himself. Geting that fish back to the water was scary because he was bigger than I am and as hot as a $2 pistol. 

The scale I show clamped down is from a much smaller fish one of my clients caught. I try to mount a scale for clients to remember the fish by.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

i like it!,,,,,,,but unfortunately my scale is too small


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have seen that before it is a really cool to framethe scale and flywith a picture of the fish as well. Got a question What do you use as shock tippet for Tarpon? That almost looks like braid..........


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captken (9/24/2008)*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><SPAN class=postbody>Here is a Tarpon scale with the guilty fly on it.
> 
> 
> Knock off one scale, tack or clamp it to a board and allow it to dry thoroughly. If it isn't shiny enough, spray with a little Krylon Chrome. Paint top and bottom of the scale with Krylon Clear Coat after the scale is completely dry.
> ...





> *Garbo (9/24/2008)*I have seen that before it is a really cool to framethe scale and flywith a picture of the fish as well. Got a question What do you use as shock tippet for Tarpon? That almost looks like braid..........


(notice the wire leader)


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

On the fly in the picture, that is #3 single strand wire. The fish ate a Mackerel fly.

I used 80-100# Ande for years before I found out that 30# Stren Dura Tuff works better and is less visible. I almost never use fluorocarbon because it is hard to tie and not as abrasion resistant as good mono like Stren Dura Tuff or Trilene XT.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I could onlydream to be so lucky as to have a Tarpon come by while I was throwing a Mac Fly. I would have been holding a 7 or8wt, What did you get him on? and how big was the Tarpon? That would have been way cool. I use PreStraightened Berkley Big Game 80# now, I, like you usedto use Ande 80/100, but I like the BigGame much more.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I caught him mostly by hand. No doubt, I could have put him in the boat if I had wanted to. I was fishing with an 8 or 9-wt. When he hit, he jumped once, turned then jumped up on a dry flat. He lost several scales in the process and I picked them up after I got him back in the channel where he left a wake like a submarine. I was pretty badly bruised in the process.


----------

